# German Königberger Klopse



## Susi (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi again,

a nice receipe which is simple and can be prepared the day before. Mince meat balls in a white caper sauce

For the Meat balls:

1lb of minced beef/pork
1 medium Onion grated
1 egg
2 tablespoons of breadcrumbs
salt and pepper to taste
water if the mixture seems to stiff

mix all these ingredients together and make middle sized round balls. Boil them in water for about 5-10 mins or until done. Remove, and put aside, and keep warm.

For the sauce:

1 oz of butter
just over 1 oz of plain flour
18fl oz water
beef stock (add to water)
1 egg yoke
2 tablespoons of cold milk
1 tablespoon of capers
salt and pepper to taste
lemon juice to taste

Melt butter in pan, add the flour and stir well until the flour has a light yellow colour.
Add the water with the Beef stock and whisk well, making sure that the butter/flour mixture doesn´t get lumpy.
Bring to boil, stirring well and leave to simmer on a very low heat for about 5 mins.
remove from heat, whisk the egg yoke and the milk in a seperate bowl and slowly add to the pan, do not boil again.
add the capers, salt, pepper and a little lemon juice (to taste). If the sauce seems to runny just add some flour making sure that you whisk it well so that it doesnt get lumpy.
Now add the meat balls to the sauce and leave for about 5 mins before serving.
If it necessary then warm up the sauce but do not boil

Some people put mixed herbs in the sauce instead of capers both is good

can be served with rice or potatoes with veg

have fun making the dish

Susi


----------



## velochic (Aug 7, 2005)

Not the recipe I'm used to (I do not usually have it made with onion), but it looks great!! This must be very tasty! Nice recipe!


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 8, 2005)

Susi, Dank für die Eintragung dieses Rezepts.  Es klingt wundervoll.

Susi, Thanks for the recipe.  I used a translator program I have. I hope that it translated OK.

SC


----------

